# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  WTB - Pistol red dot

## Pete_D

Hey guys, just wondered if anyone had a pistol red dot that they wanted to move on. My son has been shooting open sights only and keen to try an optic on his .22 pistol. Keen to look at anything decent, pic mount and hopefully not breaking the bank. Cheers, Pete

----------


## Rushy

Have a gander at the Gun City website for their “Ranger Pro Compact 3.0 Low Profile Red Dot Sight“.  At $349.00 it would likely be the cheapest you will find for brand new.  I have an earlier model on my Tippmann Elite and it has not missed a beat through thousands of rounds so I am sure it will put up with the slide action on your sons pistol.

----------


## The bomb

Trs25 work well on my rifles.

----------


## Pete_D

Thanks @Rushy will have a look at those and good to hear they hold up well. Also keen to see if anyone has a decent second hand one not being used. 
Thanks @The bomb but were looking for something smaller and more suitable for a pistol.
Cheers guys

----------


## Rushy

Mate I have a Trijicon here but even second hand that is worth a shitload more than the new Ranger.

----------


## Pete_D

I know right mate,.....the nice stuff always costs more. Maybe define 'shit loads'

----------


## Rushy

> Maybe define 'shit loads'


Don’t need to as it is not something I would ever part with.

----------


## Peteforskeet

I'm useing 2 dot sights I bought off trademe 10 yrs ago for $40 each.
Currently  on a 586 and a 686 s&w.
Have had 1 of them on a 629 for a while,
They hold zero and have given no problems.
For a trail on your sons .22 don't discount the cheapies?

----------


## Manchester

I'll have a check. I have a sig red dot that I'm not using that may be of some use. but its set up to be used with rings which may not be your thing

----------


## Pete_D

Cheers @Manchester not sure what you mean with rings ? but ideally looking for something like a small reflex type one.

----------


## The bomb

> I'll have a check. I have a sig red dot that I'm not using that may be of some use. but its set up to be used with rings which may not be your thing


If he’s not keen on it I might be.

----------


## Manchester



----------


## Pete_D

thanks heaps @Manchester but not really what he is after. Cheers mate.

----------


## The bomb

> Attachment 212923
> Attachment 212924


Have pmed you.

----------

